# Посоветуйте хорошую массажную кровать



## Dmitriy Zozulya (8 Июл 2011)

Здравствуйте!!! Уважаемые пользователи, помогите мне решить мою проблему!!! В последнее время ощущаю резкие боли в позвоночнике. Иногда немеют ноги. К врачами идти просто нет времени, а друзья посоветовали купить массажную кровать , либо массажное кресло  одной известной компании. Сказали им помогло, но я хотел бы узнать мнение профессионалов. Подскажите пожалуйста поможет ли это моей проблеме? Заранее спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Июл 2011)

И, все же, к врачам.
Друзья хороши на охоте, а в лечении боли в спине нужен врач.


----------

